# Nuggets twin doelings



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

After a crazy afternoon Nugget had two little doelings!! They are both doing well. I am so excited to have two little girls out of Nugget!! I don't know if I'll be able to part with either of them!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I love that white wide band around the middle! They are both adorable!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

fezz09 said:


> . I am so excited to have two little girls out of Nugget!! I don't know if I'll be able to part with either of them!! ]


Oh well. They look like keepers anyway.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here they are this morning! Their names are Oreo and Bree(short for breech)! My husband and kids had them named before I got in the house!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are soooooo cute. I love them. What buck did you use?? Are they from heavy milking lines?? They sure look like keepers o me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree, I think they're keepers! lol


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone  
Peggy, they are out of Stinky Pete. He is out of good milking lines I was told. He could have been registered and never was! This is his first kid crop, so I guess we will see how they turn out as milkers!!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! They're adorable.


----------

